# Hilfe bei RAM-Kauf für Asus P6T / i7-920



## christiv (7. März 2013)

*Hilfe bei RAM-Kauf für Asus P6T / i7-920*

Hi Leute,

ich brauche mal ein wenig Hilfe.
Ich habe derzeit ein Asus Board P6T (die normale Version) und einen Intel i7-920 Prozessor. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 570.

Nun zu meinem "Problem": Ich setze derzeit (laut Rechnung) 3x 2GB Patriot DIMMs 1333 MHz "Tri-Kit" (Patriot 1333EL series) ein. Nun zeigt mir CPU-Z aber an, dass diese PC8500 also nur 1066 MHz sind bzw. betrieben werden. 
Prinzipiell möchte ich gerne meinen Arbeitsspeicher erweitern, nur mit was? Ich dachte da an insgesamt 12-16 GB RAM, ob mit vorhandenen Bausteinen oder ohne d.h. komplett neu, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich weiß nicht, welche Timings ich habe (brauche), ob das Sinn macht 1600 MHz Riegel zu kaufen, und in welcher Bestückung das Ganze laufen soll (ich hab gehört, mit vollen Bänken gibts bei manchen Probleme....)

Und außerdem trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, den Prozessor ein wenig zu übertakten; was gibts da denn zu beachten?

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand ein paar Tipps geben. Wenn noch Angaben fehlen sollten, immer fragen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2013)

Soweit ichw eiß sind 1066Mhz beim i7-920 normal. Und seit spätestens DDR2-667 gibt es an sich eh keinen merkbaren Unterschied, weil das RAM schneller ist als der PC es nutzen kann. d.h es ist eigentlich egal, ob man nun DDR3 1066, 1334 oder 1600 hat.

Es bietet sich aber, weil die Preise kaum anders sind, 1600er-RAM an. Das taktet dann halt ggf automatisch runter, dafür wird der CL-Wert auch niedriger = schneller. 

Und das ist ja Sockel 1366, da sind 3 oder 6 Riegel zu empfehlen. Ich würde 3x4GB nehmen, das reicht dicke. Selbst 8GB sind bisher so gut wie gar nicht im Vorteil zu 4GB. 

Am besten einfach DDR3-1333 oder 1600 nehmen, CL-Wert ist egal, 1,5V ist für Intel am besten. an sich am besten 3 einzelne Riegel kaufen, denn das wäre am günstigsten, oder ein Kit 2x4 plus einen einzelnen. TripleKits sind zu teuer, da nur wenig nachfrage da ist - ABER bei Alternate gibt es grad ein super Angebot von Mushkin, 3x4GB für 60€, zufällig passend für Dich, vlt wollen die die Triplekits "endlich" mal loswerden: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (998995) mit 3x4GB kannst Du aber trotzdem vlt 2-3€ sparen. Hier wären aktuell verfügbare 4GB-Riegel mit 1333 oder 1600 MHz bis 20€: DDR3 240pin im Preisvergleich


Vom Übertakten beim so1366 hab ich aber keine Ahnung. Vlt schau mal im Forum der pcgh.de , da gibt es auch ein Overcklocking-Forum, in dem bestimmt auch ein Guide für so1366 zu finden ist.


----------



## christiv (7. März 2013)

Hm, dann würde ich ja einen DDR3-1333 mit DDR3-1600 MHz mischen, ich dachte das soll man vermeiden? Ich dachte auch, dass ich beim gleichen Hersteller (Patriot) bleibe. Und am liebsten würde ich die vorhandenen DIMMs natürlich mitnutzen, wenn die Performance davon profitiert bzw. zumindest keinen Schaden nimmt.

Danke trotzdem schon mal für die Hilfe; beim OCen von der CPU bin ich mir noch nicht so bzw überhaupt nicht sicher. 

Im Übrigen erschlägt mich die Einstellmöglichkeiten im Bios-OC-Bereich vom P6T.... Kann ich denn meinen jetzigen Speicher mit der ihm zustenden Geschwindigkeit laufen lassen? Wenn ich XMC oder wie das heißt im Bios einstelle, bekomme ich beim Windowsstart direkt einen Bluescreen und der PC bootet durch. :/


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2013)

Ich dachte an sich, dass Du einfach das alte RAM verkaufst und 12GB neu einbaust.


Warum Du bei XMS (vermut ich mal) nen Bluescreen bekommst, weiß ich nicht - vlt braucht der RAM für seine XMS-Werte mehr Spannung, denn vor allem früher gab es oft RAM mit 1,6-1,7V "Sollspannung". Aber soweit ich weiß muss man das RAM nicht unbedingt mitübertakten beim sockel 1366. Das war beim Sockel775 noch ganz anders.


----------

